# East Coast NJ Playdate



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK aLL, We had our playdate today and it was sooo fun!! Thanks so much for all of you for coming!! It was so cool to finally meet everyone face to face and Lily thanks everyone for coming for her Bday. Here are a few pictures and I will post more thruout the night. I wanted to post some before Michele, Karen & Heather even got home


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Very Nice to se your beauties all in one place together. I love Playdates. They really give us the oportunity to meet the othe Forum Members and get a new perspective on our own Hav's because we get a different opinion on new ideas. Now when we respond to new threads we can actually invision the person when they are responding.

Thank You Very Much for Sharing the Pics.

Derek


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie,
Thank you so much for having us all. We just got home and Brady is crashed out already. It was so great to meet everyone and their dogs. Lunch was great and the company was even better. I can't believe you got pictures up here already!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie,
Thanks for posting these! It's almost as good as being there. I hope I can make the next one! keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Are you kidding - thank YOU for coming. Brady was the perfect gentleman. I wanted to get at least some posted before you got back - Linda - we really missed you, and I hope you can make the next one!!


Karen, I have a fabulous picture of Brady!! I will try to get it to you - pm me your email address. 

Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am as usual, having trouble getting my pics to size, so I am trying a new one.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A playdate not even on the weekend.... Dora & I are completely jealous!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That looks like it was a lot of fun! Once my own little one gets here, I will most definitely come to a NJ playdate if you guys have it again... I'll just have to find a way to get to your place (NYC=no car). Do you have a train station nearby?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> A playdate not even on the weekend.... Dora & I are completely jealous!
> 
> Amanda


Oliver and I are too! 
However we do have the SF area one this weekend!!! Yeah!:whoo:Looking forward to it :whoo:_Promise_ not to talk about you if you don't make it :gossip: It will be a great photo oppertunityhoto: 
Sally


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Sure we Love great pics when we are least expecting them......:whoo: :whoo: 

Derek


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your playdate pictures!Looks like they had a fabulous time!:biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks like lots of fun. Post lots of pictures.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

So much fun!!!

Lina, I am so jealous you can live somewhere where you have NO car! I would love that. I love riding the trains and walking. 

I want to take Goldie to Paris and ride the trains everywhere! 

Maybe we can meet up when we come for Westminster! Ok...back to NJ.... 

Laurie, your yard looks great, Im jealous of that too!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great playdate pics, Laurie! And your yard is beautiful! Don't Havs just look so happy playing in a group? 

Sally, I am so sad I will miss the SF playdate on Saturday...I'm in Oregon on vacation right now! I look forward to meeting you in the future though.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, we should definitely meet up when you come for Westminster! And yes, I LOVE not having a car (and not needing one at all). Plus, NYC metro is VERY dog-friendly, which is great!

I can totally see Goldie in Paris, hitting up the stores and just looking pretty while her mom goes shoe shopping!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

eace: Playdates rock!!!eace:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh I wish we were just a wee bit closer so Riley & Monte could have joined in. Looks like everyone had a fun time cant wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow--it looks like everyone had fun. What great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I finally got all the pictures resized so hopefully I can post some more. 
This first set is Lily's Birthday celebration. She loved her Puppy Peanut Butter ice cream so much I thought she might fall asleep in her bowl.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mason (2 yrs old) was in charge of the leashes, and had a ball!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

sorry - forgot to attach


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Some more - the pups really loved the Hostas!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Am I am I an idiot or what!!:frusty:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

These are my favorites from the day:
The best pic is of Brady running
and next is Brewer all stretched out


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey those are very cool shots. Nice big backyard for playtime also. I'm so jealous.

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well Derek, you just need to hop a plane for the next one!! Or if you are ever traveling with Radar down this way, we will "make a playdate"!!!
Laurie


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well let me see...Hmmm...New Jersey From Toronto...I could do that....:whoo: ...I would really have to stay for about a week with Radar and My Wife...make it really worth it y'know......:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Great pictures, and yes, the yard looks so lush!

Can I ask who is who in the photos? Dogs and humans? I understand if you don't want to say.

Happy belated birthday Lily! Peanut butter ice cream? Wow - what a treat!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thankfully I was the photographer so I am not in the pics - lucky you!!
I am sure you can pick my 3 out from my avatar.

The blonde lady holding Lexi in one pic is my friend Lynn, who was at Logans puppy preschool with Benny - who is the solid black guy. He was a rescue and had a lot of behavioral issues & now is great - he was very well behaved and had a great time.

The Little longhaired cream & black and white ones are Michele's Kodi & Shelby. Michele & her Mom are in some pics. When you look at Kodi & Shelby's face up close - you just melt!!!

Brewer is the absolute gorgeous tan long haired guy- mom Heather (pretty - long blond hair) and Mason is her son - Mason seemed have as good a time as the pups. 

Karen stands by the rabbit cage, by Brady - the large shorter haired white guy. What a doll he is! So well behaved & fun loving - he seemed to have a ball. 

Thanks for the compliments on the property. I was so glad that although it was hot, the weather was nice. All the dogs did so well off leash with no fence that we hardly used the pens at all - they were all good doggies!!!! they even all had the run of the inside of the house with NO accidents! 

Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kimberly - thanks for the Bday wishes for Lily - her Bday is actually this Monday but I figured this was a perfect opportunity to celebrate.
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What a wonderful bunch! Thanks for taking the time to point everyone out.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, looks like we really missed out on some exciting stuff! Thanks for posting so many pictures.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Very Very Cute pix!I loved them all!Looks like everyone had a great time...peanut butter ice cream?How awesome is that!Happy Birthday Lillyarty:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing all the fun. Looks like everyone had a great time. I soooo jeolous. I may have to move.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I have enjoyed looking at all the great photos! Looks like you guys had an enjoyable playdate! Maybe one day I can get in on one! Living in Dallas, I'm right in the middle of the country so I could go either to the east or the west! Unless someone around here plans one! That would be cool!:whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just want to thank Laurie publically for such a wonderful day. The dogs had a blast, the food was great, and the compay was fabulous.

Laurie's property is spacious. When Shelby got out of the car when we arrived and saw all the grass, she just went crazy and ran around like a nut. It was so funny.

It is so nice to faces to the names and to see the dods in the flesh. They were all so good...you could tell they were happy and having a good time. I hope we can all do it again.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I am so jealous! Everyone is having such a wonderful time. I can't even find another Hav in my area, let alone organize a playdate :frusty: 
And I agree, the yard is beautiful! 
Wonderful pictures Laurie, thank you so much for sharing with us all.
The picture of Brady is priceless!

My lily is also having a birthday too, she will be 3 Monday. Happy birthday to your Lily!

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Beverly - wow - that is the same day My Lily turns 5 -on the 30th - how cool
Happy Birthday to your Lily.

Michele, thanks for the compliments, I was so happy to host the date. It was really funny to see Shelby come aroung the corner of the house before you guys even got there!! If she likes the grass, maybe she needs to stay here for a while!!! I was so pleased that all the pups were so secure to stay on the lawn without the use of the xpens. 
We are gonna do this again!!!!!!
Laurie


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Laurie,

Great pics. OK now I am really sad that Houston and I couldn't make it. :Cry:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rita, I will def have another one, so I hope you guys can make the next one!
Laurie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie,
If people like the way I groom my guys we could have a grooming workshop if you like next playdate.

Linda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Linda, thats a cool idea, I certainly could use some tips. Although I dont think I would ever fully groom my guys, I do need some ideas on how to trim, and take care of them in the interim - maybe stretch out the time between groomings. It does get costly to have 3 done!!
I have to get my oldest off to college & settled in to his new apartment, and my youngest to get his college aps out, once that settles, I would like to have one in the fall when it is a little cooler - will keep everyone advised.
Laurie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That sounds great Laurie. I am not a professional groomer, but I manage and can show the basics like nail trimming, paws etc. and if the crowds wants, I can do a complete groom on 1 of my guys. Fall can't come fast enough!:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ice Cream & a Grooming lesson.. Oh we may just have to make the 5 hr drive to your next one Laurie.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*It would be a hike from Indiana...*

but it's tempting....will there be Mojitos??

Trish


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I Love the top shot on the last post of pics....Looks Like We Have a Hav throw Rug...Tooo Funny

Derek


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie,
My Mom keeps saying "that was such a nice day". It was really good for her to have a change of scenery, literally.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the Bday wishes for Lily - they are beautiful. 

YES YES YES - Mojitos for everyone who makes the trek - I'll even kick in some wine, beer and vodka - and some food!!! 


derek - Isnt Brewer gorgeous!?! When he walked around the corner at my house he just looked magnificent.

Michele - I am so glad your mom had a good time - could the Mojitos have helped?? haha


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Tri State area gang,
Brady's mom and I were talking about a POSSIBLE playdate late Aug. I know Laura is pretty swamped until fall, but theres a place in Moorsetown,NJ that we can rent. I've been there for the Delaware Havanese Fun Match. The cost for a weekend afternoon would be 20.00-30.00 per hour. If you rent the entire room it's 30.00 per hour, 1/2 the room 20.00 per hour. If we get enough responses we could just all split the cost and rent the room for around 4 hours. Hoping for at least 12 people, so 6.70-10.00 per person. Anyone interested? If so, what days are best for you? 
This could be a lot of fun. We could do a grooming class if you all like and all bring a dish of food. I am not sure if they have an outdoor run, but you can check the place out by "Googling" Allen's Kennels.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Linda, I would love to participate but I cannot travel with my pups, 2 get too stressed and the other throws up constantly - so I will have to pass on that offer. Thanks anyway
Laurie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie,
Yes, I knew that about your guys. We just thought it might be nice to have something between the time you have your next one. We probably won't get enough people, plus I didn't make a new thread so i don't know how many people will read this. Might end up waiting til the fall for you anyway!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting these pics!
I hope to attend a NJ playdate when I move back to NJ bext month !
Or perhaps I will play hostess.
Again, looks like a wonderful days for the havs, and what a wonderful for everyone involved !


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, 50% mojitos


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

irnfit said:


> Laurie, 50% mojitos


Hey Laurie, with an offer like that, I would leave the fur kids home and go by yourself!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I NEVER go anywhere without my fur babies  

Michele, Glad I could obligeound: Hope it made the trip back home a fun one!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe next time, I'll make her the assigned driver.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good idea, bring your daughter or hubby = then you can enjoy the mojitos!!


----------

